# Brown wont play rookies



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Is Bullsit....Can we finally put an end to this talk??



> Coincidentally, one week after Brown and the Pistons parted ways, Brown's former club offered Darko Milicic to the Atlanta Hawks for Al Harrington. Brown's reluctance to play the unproven second-year forward caused a rift between the coach and Detroit president Joe Dumars. Now it appears the Pistons are willing to trade the second overall pick of the 2003 draft


Looks like there is good reason for Darko not getting PT ahead of Mcdyss.He sukks and hasnr gained enough strength to ne NBA ready.If Frye is ready,he will play..as will nate and lee..If they arent,get ready for serious pine time..And that goes for the vets as well..


----------



## The_Black_Pinoy (Jul 6, 2005)

truth said:


> Is Bullsit....Can we finally put an end to this talk??
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like there is good reason for Darko not getting PT ahead of Mcdyss.He sukks and hasnr gained enough strength to ne NBA ready.If Frye is ready,he will play..as will nate and lee..If they arent,get ready for serious pine time..And that goes for the vets as well..



He will Play nate. That is a vet in a rookies body.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

He will play Nate....I'm confident about that. I also think he will give Lee some time because Lee hustles on the boards. As for Frye, I just have a feeling if he dosen't get it together he won't be seeing many minutes.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Seemed like Prince played alot...nm*

nm


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

so tell us why brown didnt play Dalembert, instead using matt geiger.


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

because If he was never Injured Matt Geiger would still be Better Then Dalembert perhaps ? unless he's real old now , which i'm not sure of since he retired young


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

truth said:


> Is Bullsit....Can we finally put an end to this talk??
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like there is good reason for Darko not getting PT ahead of Mcdyss.He sukks and hasnr gained enough strength to ne NBA ready.If Frye is ready,he will play..as will nate and lee..If they arent,get ready for serious pine time..And that goes for the vets as well..


Mlive.com and AM1270 in Detroit are both reporting that Atlanta made the offer and Detroit quickly said no.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

kamego said:


> Mlive.com and AM1270 in Detroit are both reporting that Atlanta made the offer and Detroit quickly said no.


HMMMMMMmmmmmm...

Reports from te summer league on Darko were verrrry negative..Said he looked lost and soft and has a tendency to float on the outside once the going gets tough on the inside


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

Brown doesn't like to play rookies, your evidence is ****, its total false analogy. He doesn't like to play rookies, never has never will Darko has nothing to do with it.

I'd be concerned with how hill interact with Nate,nate talks way to much trash on the court and if he doesn't curb that in it will get him in trouble. Also, he needs some experience so that his judgement improves especially when it comes to correcting an on the court mistake. Both of these things brown has little patience for.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

truth said:


> HMMMMMMmmmmmm...
> 
> Reports from te summer league on Darko were verrrry negative..Said he looked lost and soft and has a tendency to float on the outside once the going gets tough on the inside


I was just stating the points that show the Pistons haven't given up on him and plan to play him next season.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Biggestfanoftheknicks said:


> Brown doesn't like to play rookies, your evidence is ****, its total false analogy. He doesn't like to play rookies, never has never will Darko has nothing to do with it.
> 
> I'd be concerned with how hill interact with Nate,nate talks way to much trash on the court and if he doesn't curb that in it will get him in trouble. Also, he needs some experience so that his judgement improves especially when it comes to correcting an on the court mistake. Both of these things brown has little patience for.


If you don't play the right way, you don't play at all for LB. It's pretty simple. I can't wait to see Darvin Ham in a Knick Jersey.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Biggestfanoftheknicks said:


> Brown doesn't like to play rookies, your evidence is ****, its total false analogy. He doesn't like to play rookies, never has never will Darko has nothing to do with it.
> 
> I'd be concerned with how hill interact with Nate,nate talks way to much trash on the court and if he doesn't curb that in it will get him in trouble. Also, he needs some experience so that his judgement improves especially when it comes to correcting an on the court mistake. Both of these things brown has little patience for.


Brown played Tayshuan as a rook..he plays the guys that helps you win,and Darko is a very good analogy.he was abused by summer league players and belongs on the bench..rookie or no rookie


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

truth said:


> Brown played Tayshuan as a rook..he plays the guys that helps you win,and Darko is a very good analogy.he was abused by summer league players and belongs on the bench..rookie or no rookie


Prince was a rookie under Carsile...


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

kamego said:


> Prince was a rookie under Carsile...



LOL..uh oh..I am running out of excuses..

none the less,on the knicks squad,he will play rookies as he will have no choice once he looks down the bench and sees what his options are


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

truth said:


> LOL..uh oh..I am running out of excuses..
> 
> none the less,on the knicks squad,he will play rookies as he will have no choice once he looks down the bench and sees what his options are


That's the best reason yet  Like I said he will only play guys who play the right way. Expect to see Darvin Ham because he brings him whereever he goes. Energy players and guys who pass will see minutes.


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

kamego said:


> If you don't play the right way, you don't play at all for LB. It's pretty simple. I can't wait to see Darvin Ham in a Knick Jersey.



Oh god.. I forgot all about Brown's love of role players. **** Darvin Ham he doesn't need to be here.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Biggestfanoftheknicks said:


> Oh god.. I forgot all about Brown's love of role players. **** Darvin Ham he doesn't need to be here.


I had to live through 2 years of seeing Darvin Ham come into games instead of guys like Ronald Dupree because he played the right way lol It's your turn to feel the pain of role players who don't do much


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

kamego said:


> I had to live through 2 years of seeing Darvin Ham come into games instead of guys like Ronald Dupree because he played the right way lol It's your turn to feel the pain of role players who don't do much


fear not..we have our very own junk yard dog....hold the ham for now..

On another note,are Sweetney and James gonna rise to the occasion?? Rise,not eat


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

truth said:


> fear not..we have our very own junk yard dog....hold the ham for now..
> 
> On another note,are Sweetney and James gonna rise to the occasion?? Rise,not eat


I think Sweetney will because I think he will fit into LB's system. I don't know why i have feel that way, it's just a gut feeling.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

kamego said:


> I think Sweetney will because I think he will fit into LB's system. I don't know why i have feel that way, it's just a gut feeling.


I happen to think Sweets is far more athletic and Quicker than most posters on this board feel..he needs to get in "ben Wallace" shape,stop posting up guys 6 inches taller than him and develop a midrange game..


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Poor old Darko....


----------

